# how can block Yahoo messenger and Msn Messenger ..??



## pr@k@sh (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi My dear Friends 

In company Internet sharing is by NAT routing in Win2k Advance Server 

now i want to block only Yahoo messenger and Msn messger how do i filere for block this two messenger..@! 

Help...!! 

Which setting i do on server side to block messenger..!! 

Help..??


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

To block access to MSN Messenger you need to block outbound access to 1863/tcp and set a Deny URL rule towards messenger.hotmail.com over HTTP. 

Yahoo Messenger is a really nasty piece of software in that it first tries port 5050, and if its not able to connect, it starts using their YMSG protocol and tunnels through every godforsaken port imaginable, even via finger, smtp and worse, through port 80, which you obviously cant deny.  Infuriating little piece of cr@p. You can try blocking the ports and setting Deny URLs msg.edit.yahoo.com/* and http.pager.yahoo.com/* but no guarantees. You can try third party blockers to block access to Yahoo or use the software restriction policy on Yahoo Messenger.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Mar 12, 2005)

dats a good piece of info from enoonmai.. esp on y! msgr


----------



## valtea (Mar 12, 2005)

i think with winxp sp2 or some firewall you can configure the computers not to let Y msgr not to use internet.


----------



## godsownman (Mar 12, 2005)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> dats a good piece of info from enoonmai.. esp on y! msgr



You poped my eyes with that piece of information
Amazing.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks but is there any solution for block Messenger ..??


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

Like I said, if you want to to block MSN, use the steps I put up earlier. If you want to block Yahoo, get this third party program called TerminatorX from here:

*www.plevna.f9.co.uk/


----------



## Deep (Mar 14, 2005)

pr@k@sh said:
			
		

> Thanks but is there any solution for block Messenger ..??



yup there is a way sir 

this is what i have done in our company...

we use Kerio Winroute Firewall...

First I blocked all the ports accepts 80,21,22,53 so no one can access anything using other ports...

and in the HTTP Policy i have blocked these URLs..

MSN Messenger : *messenger.hotmail.com/*
Yahoo Messenger : *messenger.yahoo.com/*
Yahoo Messenger URL2 : *msg.yahoo.com/*
Block MSN Web Messenger : *webmessenger.msn.com/*

Things work fine and one thing...keep an eye on the logs...so if anyone trying to act smart then you can catch him 

cheers
Deep


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, thats what I told him in my earlier post to set a Deny URL and gave him the list (didnt tell him to block the web messenger service though) but he still said he wanted a solution. I assumed that the Deny URL solution didn't work.


----------



## Deep (Mar 14, 2005)

yup but the same thing worked for me so it should work for him too i suppose...

all you need is..set these rules on the top of all the rules so firewall check for these urls first and block it...

Deep


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

It works for me here, but maybe he just skipped the earlier post.  I hate YMSGR's tricks. It looks like they're going all out to make sure no one can block it.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Mar 15, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> pr@k@sh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dear


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm enlightened !
I'm saving the page since I can try and block the students at my school from using them !

THANKS ppl ! U R of immense help !


----------

